# LG P210 wireless help



## empty (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to get wireless working on my LG P210. My problem is I can't find what driver to use. This is what I have found:



> Ralink Wireless driver
> This program is Ralink Wireless driver for LG Notebook.
> Ralink Wireless LAN Driver will perform installation of the "Ralink Wireless Network Connection Device" Driver to provide wireless connections.


dmesg shows nothing.

I have compiled support for RAL in the kernel without success. I am running 8.2. Have not yet tried NDIS.

Any support is very appreciated!

/Johan


----------



## empty (Dec 22, 2011)

```
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
```

Could this be the wireless?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2011)

RTL = RealTek, not Ralink. This chipset (the RTL8201L) is supported (http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2011-January/024460.html). If a [cmd=]pciconf -lv[/cmd] doesn't show the Ralink (an RLxxx chipset), it's not supported yet, or maybe only in HEAD.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2011)

First, try to identify the chipset.
`$ pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

It's usually not necessary to build modules into the kernel, they can be loaded in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## empty (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello,

On LGs homepage they say its Ralink.

I found this out using *pciconf*.


```
none4@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x028000 card=0x20411a3b chrip=0x30901814 rev 0x00 hdr=0x00

vendor = Ralink Technology, Corp.
class  = network
```


Thats all *pciconf* gave me. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2011)

That's an RT2800.  Looks like NDIS is the only option, see this thread.


----------

